
Sell While You Hire - mavelikara
https://medium.com/unusual-ventures/sell-while-you-hire-3b11022fad09
======
bryanrasmussen
I can't help but feel that if you want to limit your potential hires to those
you can sell your vision to in interviews and get their commitment to and
belief in that vision then you will be limiting your pool to the mainly naive
and inexperienced.

on edit: fixed grammatical error

